# 243 REM 700 SPS Varmint or 25-06 REM 700 SPS



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

*243 SPS Varmint or 25-06 SPS*​
243 SPS Varmint787.50%25-06 SPS112.50%


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

I need help 
I just sold my 257 wby as I do not reload and shells were expensive and bought back my 300WSM from a friend I sold it to. I use the 300 wsm for deer, moose, and elk.....love that round and gun, however last week I decided to look at another varmint rifle mainly for coyotes and stumbled upon the Remington 700 SPS Varmint and actually kind of like the rifle...the only problem is they do not chamber it in a 25-06. I was reading a past forum which talked about the 243. The sps varmint comes in 243. So the question is do I buy the 243 varmint sps or the regular sps in 25-06. I have handled both rifles. I will use the rifle for 75% coyote, and 25% deer when I get bored of the 300WSM....

Thanks
TMM :stirpot:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would go with the 243. I like that round for 243 and deer.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a model 700 sps varmint and could they comment on it's pro's and con's. I'm looking for a general opinion from an everyday type of hunter, snipercentral reviewed the model, i'm looking for more of a review of someone who acually has one.

cheers,


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two things I would stop and consider in your purchase. First you sold your .257 because of ammo cost. Compare the price of .243 vs 25-06 and the .243 wins hands down. The rifle you are looking at is a decent rifle. Like any rifle it all boils down to practice. My buddy shoots this rifle for deer from a stand in the same caliber. Uses it for coyote and fox as well. He reloads for coyote but not for deer as of yet. His groups with the factory ammo has been under 2"MOA, with reloads under an inch.

He does a lot of shooting and I never get that kind of grouping when I shoot his gun! I guess I need to shoot a bit more!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

the 243 is a great coyote round. It gives you range and it gives you soilid knock down power and with the right bullet it is fur freindly. I have a 22-250 sps and love the gun. at 200 yards i can put bullet inside of bullet. I do reload my own shells but I would say it is a very good gun


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I ended up purchasing a 243. in the Remington Buckmasters SPS edition. Nice gun, fit the best and I like the camo....GOD BLESS BILL JORDAN and LONG LIVE CAMO..LMAO my wife hates camo, I tried to buy bedding at Cabelas in CAMO...she is a funeral director too and said she would bury me if she saw it on our bed...
Anyways I purchased a Bushnell Legend in 5x15x40 mil-dot. (Have two of these scope already and love them...good value) all for under $800. My friend is going to bed the action and stock tomorrow, with something he gets from an autobody shop...I forget the name of it, but it is really easy to work with and is not expensive as they will sell it to you for about 10$.

Here's some photo's and again thanks for your help.
TMM :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would go with the .243 only in a standard barrel. Heavy barrels arent worth the added weight in hunting situations. Save em for the bench.


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow is all I can say about the accuracy of this rifle...

lol is this thing accurate with the 95 gr sst hornady factory bullets...I'm not sure if it is because of the fact there is little to no recoil, or what, but I have never put so many holes thru a target so close together. The nights are getting colder and the coyotes are moving more. Saw 2 last night but I was driving to my spot. Never got a chance. Maybe after dinner tonight.

:sniper:


----------

